# Suche bestimmten Sound zur Videobearbeitung



## video-creater (23. September 2006)

Guten Abend liebe User,

bin beim Stöbern auf dieses schöne Forum gestoßen und Ziel des Stöberns war es - und ist es immernoch - einen bestimmten Sound für meinen nächsten Amateur Video-Film zu finden. 

Ich schneide mit Pinnacle Studio Version 9 und hier ist der Sound nicht bereit dabei, leider 
Auf flash-kit.com hab ich auch schon fast alles durchsucht, aber nur grob ähnliche Sounds gefunden, aber nicht den richtigen..!

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir hier weiter helfen, gesucht ist folgender Ton:

Er ist relativ kurz (1 - 4 sek. vielleicht) und ich würde ihn als "Woooosh-Effekt" darstellen. Oft verwendet wird er, wenn sich Menschen in Filmen, an irgendetwas erinnern, dabei verschwimmt das Bild oder verhellt / verdunkelt sich und die Erinnerungsszenen werden gezeigt, diesen Übergangssound suche ich dringensd! 
Man sieht bzw. hört ihn auch oft, wenn jemand beginnt zu träumen oder wenn eine Peron Visionen oder bildliche Vorahnungen hat. 
Alle Sequenzen, die etwas mit einem Zeit, - Ortwechsel zu tun haben und oft etwas mystisches mitsichbringen.

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine und könnt mir möglichst schnell helfen, wäre verdammt super!! 

Danke im Voraus auf jeden Fall und

lieben Gruß

Timo


----------



## video-creater (24. September 2006)

Hmm, schade!

Dachte, mir würde hier geholfen werden?! 

Traurige Grüße


----------

